# Router bits with chip breaker.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I know I have led a sheltered but tell me about a router bit with a chip breaker.

Spiral Router Bits - WHITESIDE #RU5125CB SPIRAL UP CUT BIT W/CHIP BREAKER- 1/2 SH X 1/2 CD X 1-1/4 CL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the cutting/shearing edges of the bit have notches in them so that the cut chips are reduced in size for easier removal on deep cuts as in mortises..
makes little sawdust out of big sawdust..
less work for the DC to carry away the waste too...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Chip breakers are carry-overs from end mills.
In this case, they add efficiency to the cutting action, (take less energy to do the same as non-chip breaking tool). They are for aggressive waste apps; they are not finish cutters.
Moreover, they will not leave a surface like this.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone discovered that after dropping these bits on a concrete floor they pull chips out better, now they call it a "design feature"!


----------

